# Spam from DBSTalk



## brafish

Spam from DBSTalk? Really??? Whoever sent it, has access to my dbstalk email address.

Note the grammar and spelling, even it was legit I don't think I'd trust my life on one of their boats...

links and phone numbers have been edited out



> from: DBSTalk Admin [email protected]
> reply-to: [email protected]
> to: <edited out>
> date: Sun, Mar 11, 2012 at 1:50 PM
> subject: Home Theater Cruise Setting Sail - November 25th 2012!
> mailed-by: dbstalk.com
> 
> Hello DBSTaljk Member brafish!
> 
> Not sure if you may be aware, but their is a travel program that happens one a year called the Home Theater Cruise™. It is a theme based cruise that bring people together that have a like interest. In this case, home audio and video. During the cruise not only can not meet with other members of the community, but also attend conferences on board on various topics.
> 
> So this is just a quick note that the Home Theater Cruise™ is setting sail to the Eastern Caribbean for the 2012 voyage. We have set up a 7-night cruise aboard the wonderful Royal Caribbean Allure Of The Seas, the largest cruise ship at sea!
> 
> Setting sail from Ft Lauderdale, Florida, on November 25th, 2012, we will have three port stops that include Nassau Bahamas, St Thomas, and St Maarten! Of course we have home theater related conferences on board with a special guests from around the industry. These conferences are still in the planning stages, but we have already received word from Joe Kane that he will of course be back to give a talk.
> 
> So if you are looking to vacation this year, and have not yet already made plans or yet booked with us, please consider joining the Home Theater Cruise™ event. Full information can be found at our Home Theater Cruise site and cabins are already starting to fill. You can also reach out to Cherie Isik, of Anchors Away Cruise Center, at <edited out> for current cabin rates and availability. (Reminder: As a group event, you must book via our travel agency.)
> 
> We are also happy to say we again will be supporting our "wounded warriors" by having an auction for home theater gear on the last night to benefit the Segs4Vets foundation. 100 percent of the funds raised goes to help wounded veterans via this foundation. For more information please visit on Segs4Vets please see... <edited out> Along this line, we are also happy to announce we are providing discounts to anyone who is a veteran or is currently an active armed forces member that may be looking to sail with is. (Proper ID required.) Please discuss with Cherie for more information.
> 
> Looking forward to welcoming you aboard on November 25, 2012!!!
> 
> Special Regards,
> 
> David Bott
> Founer
> Home Theater Cruise, LLC
> <edited out>
> 
> Cherie Isik
> Anchors Away Cruise Center
> <edited out>
> <edited out>
> Click here to unsubscribe


----------



## Davenlr

I would not call it spam. You have the option to opt out of mailings.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It's not SPAM.

But the spelling is embarrasingly-poor stuff.

The ownership of DBSTalk and AVSForum have some commonality...so the invite went out to a large list of folks.


----------



## dsw2112

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But the spelling is embarrasingly-poor stuff.


No kidding :nono2:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I got it also


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I got it also


Same here. Definitely should have been proof read before sending.


----------



## klang

Got it. Deleted it. What's the big deal?


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

Yes, it was all me and I take full blame. I guess it should not have been such as "quick note" to the point it was not checked and rechecked by someone other than myself. I even missed "Founder" for goodness sake!

I did catch the DBSTalk blunder at the top but it was already sent to 10K at that point. But all, all me, all my mistake, and just me making me, well, look very poor.

It does not reflect well on any of the sites or companies I operate and own that's for sure. And this case worse on the cruise which we have been doing from 2002.

In any case, not spam, just trying to get people together for a fun time on a cruise whomever may care to attend.

*DISCLAIMER*: All spelling and grammatical errors done on purpose for the proofreadingly challenged...


----------



## trh

I didn't think it was a big deal. I scanned it quickly when it came in, and knowing I had no desire for a cruise (even a themed cruise), I deleted the email. 

I know I can go under my UserCP to edit my profile and turn off these "occasional" emails, but I can't remember getting any prior emails from this site.


----------



## Carolina

I don't understand the place where in the CP it talks about email from Admins. I had the box checked and got an email then I unchecked the box and still got an email


----------



## David Bott

Seeing it was not set that way when the database was imported into the mailing system, please be so kind to use the Unsubscribe Link at the bottom of the email. That then sets the mailing system directly. 

Thanks


----------



## Carolina

I can't do that as I no longer have the emails.


----------



## David Bott

I have taken care of it.


----------

